# RWD Pulsar?



## Old_Dirty_Pulsar (Feb 21, 2003)

I was recently offered a second Pulsar wich has two engines that come with it, i was wondering if anyone has tried to remount the engine in a Pulsar to convert it to rear wheel drive so as to make it a drift machine. If so, just how difficult would that be and about how much would it cost? I live in the upper midwest, so it should be cheaper than it would be in california... please impart you knowlege to me! I love pulsars but i wanna drift without the e-brake.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

with enough $$, anything is possible. in this case i believe it'd be a real pain in the ass, and probably not worth the time, effort, and $$... just my $0.02...


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

if ur really gungho for somthing that spins the bak wheels invest in a AWD set up. other that that it would almost be impossible ot make that car RWD. and think of it this way u can drift faster and better with AWD and be safe in bad weather!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

you could probably use a rear dif from an awd sentra 88-90 costum shaft and chassis modification and a ca18det from a 180sx... that would be sweet as hell but better reach the mighty wallet


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If you got the cheddar and the resources to make that happen, anything is possible. But you're looking at easily nearly $20,000 worth of mods and to me it just isn't worth the headach and money. There is a guy in michigan that has KN13 with AWD Sr20DET motor and I think he's selling it. He runs I think low 13's high 12's with it, but I'm not exactly sure.


----------

